# New jetter trailer setup



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

Greetings everyone.

I'd like to pick your brain on our new-to-us trailer jetter setup. I got 2 enclosed trailers and 2 open trailers, one of which will be used for this.

As of now, I have 2 general options to go:

1) There's a used setup from our local market place for a PowerLine USA skid that's currently used as a power washer gig. It has the Vanguard 35 HP, rated at 3600 PSI @ 8.5 GPM. It's about 7 years old, and 100 hours. About $3000 without any hoses or accessories. (picture from manufacturer below)
2) Get a new barebone setup like this one from American Pressure Systems: Honda V-Twin iGX800 25 HP EFI- 9.5 GPM 3600 PSI Industrial SS Skid Mount Bonded Belt Drive (Bare) - American Pressure Systems which has the Honda IGX800 & Udor pump. They claim the specs to be 3600 PSI @ 9.6GPM. This is currently at $4735 + free shipping. (picture from manufacturer below)

Questions are:

for used setup like in option 1, 100 hours in the 7 years spread, how much life left in the engine and pump? Again it's used for pressure washing business as the 2nd setup in tandem with the smaller pressure washer setup.
How is Vanguard engine stacked up with Honda in term of quality/longevity?
The Vanguard is 35 HP, but only 28 for the Honda engine. I don't have the exact info on the exact pumps in these setups but the advertised specs are a little bit better on the Honda (9.5GPM vs 8.5 GPM @ 3600PSI). I guess #2 setup probably has a better pump installed?
Which setup would be considered a better buy in general?

We would mostly do residential 3-4" and very little light commercial in the next couple of years. I know gigs like the Mongoose 184 is super cool but it's not what we're in at this stage. 

Did anyone build their own system? I'd love to see some show & tell for those custom built trailer/truck-van mounted systems. 

Any other insights, advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought way more machine than I thought I needed. Little did I know it was perfect.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

His name is Heiny....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> His name is Heiny....


I revisited his intro. Seemed OK to me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

his intro was legit. I wish him success in his venture. He's on the right track, and if something were to break on that rig he could easily repair himself. Un like my spartan.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

First of, thanks for responding.


With all due respect, I’d like to ask that:

can someone please let me know what’s wrong with my screen name (which is my true name) that someone has to change it to something else? My name is Nhi, middle name is Hai. So most if not all of my online profiles I tend to use “HaiNhi” because I suck at coming up with nicks.
I really love big gigs and tools and I’m guilty of buying way more than I need all the time. I love cool trailers like the Mongoose 184 etc for the completeness, the power, longevity, included service contract etc…. but at this time in my life and my career, I think similar setup as mentioned in my original post would probably serve my need best. That’s why I hope that I would get some insight from the vast knowledgeable & experienced pros in this forum. I was kinda sad about the tone of the very few responds so far. Hope I didn’t provoke anything here.

At this point I more leaning toward to getting the new setup with Honda iGX800 and Udor pump. The used one - even though advertised at only 100 hours, might not be worth the saving comparing to buying new. 

By the way, did anyone get their hand on the new Reaper 1/4” nozzle yet? I think they just started shipping those. I’d like to get one as well since the marketing looks pretty appealing.

Thanks again.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with your screen name. Please be aware that we see multiple attempts a day here from non plumbers (diy/ handyman, etc) looking to get free expert advice. Initially your first post appeared to be the same. Happy to give opinions on jetters but many here don't own a jetter. 

Our preferred members here are engaging in conversations regularly, not popping in for advice on a problem then never seen again. 

I'll try to comment on your original post here.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I know nothing about vanguard engines but Honda quality speaks for itself. My jetter is Caterpillar powered so no question there about power/ longevity, etc. My jetter has 700ish hours in 9 years of ownership and it's used regularly. It's also serviced regularly. 

Speaking of service. I would buy nothing without local available service/ repairs. A bypass valve was failing on my jetter last month, a text to my serviceman and they were waiting on us the next morning. In/ out and on a jet job by noon.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tell me about this reaper nozzel? I need a nozzel for 6" that does a better job at pushing debri down the line. Had to make multiple passes to clear a bunch of crap out of a 6" main. it was irritating, the thrust jets kept pushing it back towards us.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Tell me about this reaper nozzel? I need a nozzel for 6" that does a better job at pushing debri down the line. Had to make multiple passes to clear a bunch of crap out of a 6" main. it was irritating, the thrust jets kept pushing it back towards us.



Downstream sucks. Forward chisel as much as you can of course. I'll look at this 'Reaper' nozzle I guess but you have to have thrust so not much can be done about backblast in my opinion.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies.

Here’s that Reaper nozzle I was talking about. They just made the 1/4” version start shipping out right now.






Reaper™ Rotating Jetting Nozzle | Hydra-Flex Inc







hydraflexinc.com


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Tell me about this reaper nozzel? I need a nozzel for 6" that does a better job at pushing debri down the line. Had to make multiple passes to clear a bunch of crap out of a 6" main. it was irritating, the thrust jets kept pushing it back towards us.


Which nozzle were you using and what’s the specs on your jetter? Based on their marketing videos, this nozzle seems to be very impressive.

1/4” version just came out this week for about $530, while their 3/8” is $738.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3/8


The 3/8" & 1/2" WT Warthog Nozzle 5.5-18 GPM 3000-4000 PSI is available on our shop website. Visit our site to shop and learn more about this product today.




shop.jettersnorthwest.com






this rotating warthog. IT took about 6 slow, slow slow, passes to push it all to the manhole.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 3/8
> 
> 
> The 3/8" & 1/2" WT Warthog Nozzle 5.5-18 GPM 3000-4000 PSI is available on our shop website. Visit our site to shop and learn more about this product today.
> ...


Jetter Depot made this comparison 2 years ago 




that’s why I’m looking to get one.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Tell me about this reaper nozzel? I need a nozzel for 6" that does a better job at pushing debri down the line. Had to make multiple passes to clear a bunch of crap out of a 6" main. it was irritating, the thrust jets kept pushing it back towards us.


The reaper is a pretty solid debris pusher. I use a 1/2 and 3/8. You can set your cam right beside the nozzle and watch as you go. Better than a warthog for pushing debris. It will cut roots but in my opinion it requires precise location. Meaning you have to know exactly where to set the nozzle and you have to account for hose stretch. If you miss it’s all for nothing. I’m a warthog guy on roots but that might be because I’m comfortable with it more than the reaper.


----------



## HaiNhi (3 mo ago)

I think it’ll be best if you have both. 

Reaper would come in and clear the way first. Camera can be right behind overseeing. If it can push, cut, clear everything, that’d be ideal.

If not, the warthog can come in through the passage made by the reaper and work its magic using the rear jets.


----------

